# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Продам лиды по Forex/Bank/Crypto

## M.Blaginin

*Различные базы для КОЛЛЦЕНТРОВ!
Обеспечим постоянными поставками и качественными выгрузками!*

*Лиды форекс (базы форекс) в наличии есть следующие категории:*
- форекс база под чарджбек (терявшие лиды) 2021 года;
- база инвесторов, вкладчиков в крипто проекты 2021 года;
- база людей, купивших дешевые курсы по обучению скальпингу;
- база людей с бесплатных вебинаров по форексу;
- база людей, которые ходили на семинары FOREX CLUB и ALPARI GROUP;
- база демщиков с разных контор;
- база регистраций на разных брокерах 2021 года.


*Сейчас подробно распишем всё, что имеется в наличии по БАНКАМ РФ:
*- клиенты банков под звонки от службы безопасности банка;
- выгрузки банковских клиентов с зарплатными карточками;
- вкладчики (депозиты) в банках РФ (особо крупные суммы).

*ГЕОЛОКАЦИИ*: Россия, Украина, Казахстан, Узбекистан, Польша, Молдова, Латвия, Литва, Эстония, Германия, Испания, Италия, Англия, Норвегия, Швеция, Швейцария, Новая Зеландия, Австрия, Дания, Австралия, Перу, Мексика, Колумбия, США, ОАЭ, Саудовская Аравия, Азия.

*ЦЕНЫ НА ХОРОШИЕ ОБЪЕМЫ - ДОГОВОРНЫЕ*
МЫ АДЕКВАТНЫЕ ЛЮДИ - МЫ ГОТОВЫ ИДТИ НАВСТРЕЧУ


*За более детальной информацией или если возникли вопросы пишите в ЛС

Мой телеграмм: @kingsleads*

----------

